# What Game Are You Playing?



## Tatham (Oct 11, 2011)

Gamers Exclusive thread. What video game are you currently going through the motions with?

I currently have 3 on the go. Lost Odyssey for one, a game I bought on release back in 2009 and still have not finished. I just keep picking it up and putting it down again, what with new releases constantly flooding in. I'm on Disc 4 and I'm grinding through the Temple of Enlightenment.

The second game I'm playing is Sonic Adventure DX on the Xbox Arcade. I've got 125 Emblems and am currently raising a Chao to get the last 5. Then bring on Metal Sonic.

The third game is Sonic the Hedgehog (2006 on the Xbox 360), a terrible and his worst gameplay physics yet. But the story is compelling and playing as Silver is actually quite fun, throwing all those objects at the bad guys. Can't say that I'd ever want to play it again once I've finished it though.


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 11, 2011)

Diablo (level 15 Warrior on the 6th level), Diablo II (level 16 Barbarian, Act III), and Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords (recently finished Dantooine and Nar Shaddaa, now on Dxun). And that's the ones I own. Of the ones I don't have, I've been playing Red Dead Redemption (just started) and Dante's Inferno (recently finished Greed) at my friend's house.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 11, 2011)

I just bought a bunch of games, _*Lost Odyssey*_ being one of them (last week). I've just defeated the sandworms, but I started playing Costume Quest which I got for free on PSN+.

*Costume Quest* -- Excellent writing, cute, charming visuals, authentic Halloween feeling, pretty interesting turn-based gameplay, apple bobbing, etc. Just running around the burbs, talking to the ridiculously authentic-sounding kids in their costumes is wonderful, and the feeling whilst Trick-or-Treating is very nostalgic. Loved it, but it's quite short-lived, sadly -- a bit like Halloween. *9/10*

I just bought _*Brutal Legend*_ -- Great soundtrack, great voice-acting, awesome heavy metal/fantasy world but not the greatest gameplay. It hasn't arrived yet, but that's the impression I got from the demo. We'll see. . . .

*Dead Rising 2* -- Beating the mother out of zombies is as fun as ever, but the framerate drops are really annoying. The characters are nowhere near as good as in the first one, but the weapon combinations make up for it. *7/10* 

*Crysis (360 port)* -- Amazing graphics at times (the tortoises are super-realistic), but the foliage looks plain ugly. The AI is kind of ridiculous as well: I've been spotted whilst in cloak mode _from behind a huge rock _about five times. The nano-suit powers are obviously what make it so fun to play, but coupled with the semi-open world, it really makes you feel like a superhero going around taking down bad guys . . . which, I guess, is exactly what it is. I'm only about five hours in, but I am loving it. 

*ICO/Shadow of the Colossus HD* -- Two of the greatest games ever made with new textures and trophies, all in glorious HD (and 3D if you're flash). Beautiful. *10/10*. The Kingdom Hearts HD Collection can't come quickly enough.

*Alice: Madness Returns* -- Very creative at times visually and literally, but the gameplay is sadly stuck in the 90s. Jump up here, pull that switch, jump across those moving platforms, open that door, find the boss, kill the boss, get to the next bit, see some more visually stunning stuff, back to fetching something or other for someone or other, and the dollhouse level is just awful; the most boring level in a game I've played this generation. What a shame. *6/10*

*LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4* -- The best of all the LEGO games in my opinion. Funny, loads to do, lots of stuff to find; exploring every inch of Hogwarts is one of the most satisfying things I've done in a game. Easily the best HP game, too. I just loved it, which was a big shock considering how tedious I found the Indiana Jones and Batman ones. *9/10!*


----------



## Offeiriad (Oct 11, 2011)

Ha ha, I'd rather not say. Though I _will_ say I play only one.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 11, 2011)

Hearts of Iron II - Currently playing as the US, destroying the Japanese fleet and preparing to move into the European Theater. (My next play-through will be as Brazil)


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I'm eagerly awaiting Bioshock Infinite, though am not playing any games currently.  I've always loved the design and theme in the Bioshock series.


----------



## Winston (Oct 11, 2011)

_Silent Hunter _(submarine simulator)

Yeah.  I'm that boring.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 12, 2011)

Winston said:


> _Silent Hunter _(submarine simulator)
> 
> Yeah.  I'm that boring.



Really? What time era/subs can you use?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back to playin' good ole' Pokemon Crystal version.


----------



## Winston (Oct 16, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> Really? What time era/subs can you use?



They're on SH 5 now.  Silent Hunter Three lets you play every German boat from '39 to '45 (including the infamous Type 7).

I'm currently playing SH 4 "Wolves of the Pacific".  You play as the Americans, again, every boat is available.  I'm using a Gato at the moment.
The Silent Hunter series gives the player the usual options of School, Mission and Career mode.  Difficulty settings are adjustable (my 10 year old can play the Easy setting.  Hard realism is for masochists).
If you like immersion and realism, this is the sim.


----------



## fantasyfeather (Nov 4, 2011)

Currently playing Portal 2 and Final Fantasy XIII
Portal 2- At the third stage of the game and almost finished! I pretty much covered everything I could get
Final Fantasy XIII- My CD recently broke so I'm now starting over


----------



## Leyline (Nov 4, 2011)

Off and on:

_Fallout: New Vegas_

_Oblivion_

_Temple Of Elemental Evil_ (Troika...)

_Arcanium: Of Steamworks And Magic Obscura_ (...forever! )

and, of course, _Neverwinter Nights_, a game I've yet to stop playing.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 4, 2011)

Bridge


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Angry Birds; on my phone.  Ha ha.  I am so hooked.  I kill my phone; battery everynight and then recharge and kill again.  So bad...  Ha ha ha


----------



## beanlord56 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been playing Morrowind and Oblivion, hoping to finish both main quests and any additional quests before I get Skyrim on Christmas.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, in about seven days Skyrim will own my life.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 5, 2011)

johnMG said:


> Yeah, in about seven days Skyrim will own my life.



Angry Birds already do own mine...  Ha ha


----------



## egriffith (Nov 5, 2011)

I am not a hardcore gamer, but when I find a game I do like, I play it to death! Over and over! Games I am still not tired/bored of: Battlefield 2, Age of Empires III: Asian Dynasties, and Borderlands.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds stupid and aged, but I still love to play Tetris.  What is it with blocks?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm playing _Where is my Heart?_ 

Such a beautiful little title; I got it free on PSN+ but I'd have happily payed for it. The gameplay mechanics are very simple (I'm talkin' Megadrive simple), but they don't need to be anything more than that. Despite the generally familiar feel in that respect, the almost mind-bending way you end up completing each level makes it feel surprisingly fresh. Artistically, I think it's a treat -- imagine Super Meat Boy meets My Little Pony running on a Gameboy Color.

Anyway, I love it.


----------



## Nicky (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm tackling Batman: Arkham City while i wait for Skyrim aswell.


----------



## felix (Nov 5, 2011)

Always tinkering around on Fallout 3. I was playing Red Dead Redemption for a while but my xbox won't play it any more.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 5, 2011)

Woo hoo! just got an email saying my copy of Skyrim has been dispatched. It might get here early. . . .


----------



## Sam (Nov 5, 2011)

Playing _Fallout: New Vegas. _One of the best games I've played in a long, long time. My only issue is that it's seriously glitchy. It's froze on me at least a dozen times so far, requiring a system restart. I've learned to save very regularly now.


----------



## Mystery (Nov 5, 2011)

League of legends, Hon, Dota, and Dota 2 at different intervals depending on the company.

Waiting for Skyrim, and Saint's the third atm.


----------



## Deyo (Nov 5, 2011)

I've put over 90 hours into Dark Souls, That game.... I never got to play the original as I do not own a PS3.  Looking forwards to Skyrim and MW3.  I'm going to borrow Batman, cause my friend's are telling me some good things about it.  I also played a decent amount of Gears of war 3 with my friends, but I didn't buy that game either.


----------



## caelum (Nov 5, 2011)

Another Skyrim awaiter here.  I was gonna get the special edition, but it's freaking expensive and doesn't come with anything really interesting to me, so I'm just pre-ordering the standard edition on Steam.  Should set a new benchmark in open-world RPGs when it hits.  The word "game" doesn't even seem to do it justice; it's more a world simulator in a fantasy setting.


----------



## DAAR84 (Nov 6, 2011)

I used to play the Panzer General series, AoE series, Diablo II, and Axis & Allies on PC awhile back. Good ole classic games. 


These days though I pretty much stick to Battlefield 3. It took me a LONG, LONG time to start playing console games. BF3 is like a last resort, or something just to finish off the day.


----------



## Winston (Nov 6, 2011)

DAAR84 said:


> I used to play the Panzer General series, AoE series, Diablo II, and Axis & Allies on PC awhile back. Good ole classic games...



I loved all the Panzer General games.  Too bad there's no market for turn-based strategy anymore.

If you're looking, Matrix Games - What's Your Strategy?  is the place.  Not too much on the FPS "twitch n' shoot" ADHD games, myself.  Planning, execution, adjustment, logistics and historical accuracy... not much call for that kind of game today.  It's all either dragon slaying or armored space marines blasting away on Planet X.

_Sigh_


----------



## DuKane (Nov 7, 2011)

Bad Company yet again! Plus thrashing Memsahib at cribbage!


----------



## Niklas (Nov 7, 2011)

Been playing Fallout: New Vegas, Oblivion (in anticipation for Skyrim next week), Silent Hill 2, Siren, and a little bit of Army of Two.


----------



## Leyline (Nov 10, 2011)

Skyrim.


----------



## Brock (Nov 10, 2011)

Pong


----------



## Leyline (Nov 10, 2011)

Leyline said:


> Skyrim.



Mini-review:

Most improved aspects: the magika/spell effects are just beautiful! The interiors (especially the caves) are far more lush and detailed, some of them are actually breathtaking. The main quest is much more intriguing than any ES game so far, and the prospect  of gaining those incredibly powerful shouts are a fine goal to keep a player motivated (in OBLIVION the main quest bored me so much that I generally just wandered off and went dungeon crawling). The character progression is much simpler and easier to keep track of, and the character models more distinctive and individual.

Least improved aspects: the interface is still quite clunky (my brother has been calling it 'the crapterface' since MORROWIND) and will probably play better with a gamepad rather than mouse and keyboard. 

All in all -- fantastic!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a pretty half-assed gamer, so I'm still working my way through Twilight Princess (which I've almost beaten three times and then stopped playing for so long I forgot what I was doing).  In the interim, I'm getting thrashed in Dark Souls, which I can only play in short spurts before I get frustrated and quit.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 11, 2011)

I've sunk 18 hours into Skyrim. It took a lot longer for that 'click' moment to finally register than it did in Oblivion, mostly because of the music -- it's the only thing I'm disappointed with so far. It's a much more thoughtful soundtrack this time around, but it hasn't quite reached the levels of Oblivion's masterful score. Maybe that's nostalgia talking. It's much, much simpler overall and crops up only to compliment the visuals, rather than making a statement from start to finish. It's a lot more like Fallout 3 in many ways.

The fact the camera doesn't zoom in when you're having a chat removed a fair chunk out of the immersion for me at first, too. I always felt like they were talking to _me _in Oblivion; it made me feel special. With Skyrim, when you first start conversing with NPCs it's very odd . . . disjointed even, but as I started to accept it for what it was, it made more and more sense.

That feeling of detachment is starting to fade, though. The voice-acting has more than made up for it. The menu is an absolute joy, nothing to moan about there. The towns I've visited all look pretty samey, but the people are nice and varied so . . . swings and roundabouts. As soon as something annoys me, something else comes along and makes me smile. I think it has more to do with me getting to grips with the little changes they've made, not something wrong with the game.

Still, it's a 10/10 so far. Best sequel I've ever played.


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess if you're a fantasy-lover, you'll adore the likes of _Oblivion _and _Skyrim. _I played the former for four hours the other day, to the point where I escaped from prison and started discovering things around the massive map. It just didn't appeal. Being a thriller/action junkie, I like to solve my gaming/writing problems with a 12-gauge shotgun and/or some other forum of gun. I'm not so fussed on magic and swords. I guess that's what makes _Fallout: New Vegas _one of my favourite games of all time. It's basically _Resident Evil _on drugs. 

That doesn't take anything away from the _Elder Scrolls _games. They're beautifully presented and just oozing atmosphere, but give me a .357 over a Samurai sword any day of the week. That being said, I've never found time for any of the _COD _games. I just wish games publishers would realise that restricted games are a thing of the '90s and early '00s. No reason you can't have a brilliant story in an open-ended environment. The consoles are powerful enough now to have entire cities programmed into one game. After playing the likes of _GTA, RDR, _and _Fallout_, playing a linear game feels so contrived. 

That's just me.


----------



## helium (Nov 12, 2011)

Once it comes out, Super Mario 3D Land! Can't wait


----------



## Leyline (Nov 12, 2011)

Sam W said:


> I guess if you're a fantasy-lover, you'll adore the likes of _Oblivion _and _Skyrim. _I played the former for four hours the other day, to the point where I escaped from prison and started discovering things around the massive map. It just didn't appeal. Being a thriller/action junkie, I like to solve my gaming/writing problems with a 12-gauge shotgun and/or some other forum of gun. I'm not so fussed on magic and swords.



I advise you to make a stealth based character with a bow, concentrating on sneak and marksman. In a sense, _Oblivion_ becomes something similar to the Tom Clancy _Splinter Cell_ franchise in a non linear, open world paradigm. There's something ridiculously fun in nailing a bandit from 300 yards from concealment, slamming him with 3x critical damage, and having his pals running around foolishly unable to find you as you pick them off one by one. 

BTW, _Skyrim_ is pretty much_ Fallout 3/New Vegas_ with swords and magic -- they've even adopted the perk system and the character progression is far simpler and intuitive. But, when I play those games, I concentrate almost entirely on melee and unarmed. Once again, there's something completely satisfying about slipping into VATS and stomping a gun toting bruiser with a sledgehammer or an impossibly devastating upper-cut -- especially if, like me, you play a skinny little chick. It just cracks me up!


----------



## Leyline (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I've sunk 18 hours into Skyrim. It took a lot longer for that 'click' moment to finally register than it did in Oblivion, mostly because of the music -- it's the only thing I'm disappointed with so far. It's a much more thoughtful soundtrack this time around, but it hasn't quite reached the levels of Oblivion's masterful score. Maybe that's nostalgia talking. It's much, much simpler overall and crops up only to compliment the visuals, rather than making a statement from start to finish. It's a lot more like Fallout 3 in many ways.



Don't understand that at all. _Oblivion_'s soundtrack was only 58 minutes and got, IMO, pretty repetitive after you'd hit the 40 hour or so mark. _Skyrim_ features 4 CD's worth of music. Both are by Jeremy Soule (who I've considered a genius since his brilliant work on _Neverwinter Nights_). I think _Skyrim_'s score will stand the long-game test far better.



> The fact the camera doesn't zoom in when you're having a chat removed a fair chunk out of the immersion for me at first, too. I always felt like they were talking to _me _in Oblivion; it made me feel special. With Skyrim, when you first start conversing with NPCs it's very odd . . . disjointed even, but as I started to accept it for what it was, it made more and more sense.



Once again, I feel the opposite. I think the fact that NPC's continue to go about their business as you converse makes the game far more realistic and immersive. The zoom in to close up thing was never a fave of mine.



> That feeling of detachment is starting to fade, though. The voice-acting has more than made up for it. *The menu is an absolute joy, nothing to moan about there.* The towns I've visited all look pretty samey, but the people are nice and varied so . . . swings and roundabouts. As soon as something annoys me, something else comes along and makes me smile. I think it has more to do with me getting to grips with the little changes they've made, not something wrong with the game.



OK, that's just crazy talk.  The interface is the absolute worst thing about the game. It's ridiculous: rather than a fully mouse driven menu system, it's some weird keyboard/mouse combo that I find really annoying. Are you playing with a gamepad by any chance? That might make a difference.

 And did you expect it to be the same as _Oblivion_? I've been playing these games since _Arena_ and the only constant with them -- other than the backstory and the layout of Tamriel and its races -- is that they change significantly with each installment. _Daggerfall_ had a completely different character leveling system, and different form of travel (and turned the Kahjit from vaguely Arabic nomads to cat people, and Argonians from humanoids to reptiles!) _Morrowind_ altered the character system just as much and significantly shrank the world. _Oblivion_ simplified the inventory and materials and completely changed the Daedra. _Skyrim_ is just keeping with the tradition. 

Still, glad you're enjoying it, my friend!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 12, 2011)

Leyline said:


> Don't understand that at all. _Oblivion_'s soundtrack was only 58 minutes and got, IMO, pretty repetitive after you'd hit the 40 hour or so mark. _Skyrim_ features 4 CD's worth of music.



I wasn't really thinking about length at all, but now you mention it, I've only heard about . . . nine different songs in the 31 hours I've been playing. I thought the four-disc set was the entire Elder Scrolls music collection or something. I don't get how what I've heard could span several CDs, which gives me hope that I've barely heard ten percent of it.



Leyline said:


> I think Skyrim's score will stand the long-game test far better.



Like I said, it's a much more thoughtful soundtrack. I thought it was clear I was saying Skyrim's is actually better overall (for the game) because it caters to the experience more, but Oblivion's is more personal to me. I'm waiting for something to reach out and touch my heart like Auriel's Ascension/Wings of Kynareth/Peace of Akatosh did, and it just hasn't happened . . . _yet . . . for me. _I really can't help that. Favourite: Oblivion, best: Skyrim.



Leyline said:


> Once again, I feel the opposite. I think the fact that NPC's continue to go about their business as you converse makes the game far more realistic and immersive. The zoom in to close up thing was never a fave of mine.



As I said, when I accepted the new way conversations are handled it made more and more sense -- I wouldn't say that was the opposite of what you said. I like the fact life still goes on around you instead of being in a bizarre bubble where the laws of the universe somehow don't apply, it's just the distance you are from the characters that threw me off. I enjoyed seeing their eyes and everythin' up close in ESIV, but that's obviously subjective. When you've played a game for an actual month of your real life it's hard not to be at least slightly perturbed by changes in its new brother, no matter how small. It's like my (theoretical) daughter getting a tattoo or something: at first I gasp in horror, then later on I actually think it's kinda cool. Awful analogy but still. . . . .



Leyline said:


> OK, that's just crazy talk.  The interface is the absolute worst thing about the game. It's ridiculous: rather than a fully mouse driven menu system, it's some weird keyboard/mouse combo that I find really annoying. Are you playing with a gamepad by any chance? That might make a difference.



Well I_ am_ a complete nutter, so it's actually just regular talk, hehe. I'm with the 360 version here and I've had no problems at all. I love the menu, it's just bang, bang, found it, bang, but we're different people on different machines. The way you've described it on your end sounds like a total pain in the rear . . . end. 



Leyline said:


> And did you expect it to be the same as _Oblivion_? I've been playing these games since _Arena_ and the only constant with them -- other than the backstory and the layout of Tamriel and its races -- is that they change significantly with each installment. _Daggerfall_ had a completely different character leveling system, and different form of travel (and turned the Kahjit from vaguely Arabic nomads to cat people, and Argonians from humanoids to reptiles!) _Morrowind_ altered the character system just as much and significantly shrank the world. _Oblivion_ simplified the inventory and materials and completely changed the Daedra. _Skyrim_ is just keeping with the tradition.



You sound almost angry at me for thinking differently to you, lol. I've only been an ES player since Morrowind, being 19 and all, but I'm not moaning about Skyrim being different to Oblivion. I welcomed the changes, some just took longer to appreciate than others, which is fine, surely?

If those feelings I had before cropped up during an eight hour game it would've been a problem, but this is THE ELDER SCROLLS, which means there's so much content and love in _every inch of the world_ that I grow to love _every single thing about it_ until my eyes and brain feel like they've been through a mincer.



Leyline said:


> Still, glad you're enjoying it, my friend!



Ditto. Game of the year. DOVAHKIIN!


----------



## Leyline (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL...of course I'm not angry at you, Bruno. I was just teasin'.


----------



## caelum (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a ways into Skyrim and lovin it so far.  Worlds better than Oblivion.  I just did the wizard college quest line where (SPOILERS AHEAD) you literally progress from Harry Potter with your own dorm, to middle of the road mage, to headmaster (arch-mage) all in the space of about eight missions.  END SPOILERS.  And that was a very fun, well written bunch of quests.

And I agree with Bruno about the soundtrack.  Haven't heard any real stunners so far; it's all pretty background.  There were five or six in Oblivion, Dusk on the Market, All's Well, in a league of their own.  They could have been ripped straight out of a movie with a really good soundtrack.

The visuals are simply breathtaking, considering the steam install was six gigs. Terrific art design.  And I love having the 3D models for every item to flip around and examine, which they kinda ripped off the Resident Evils. One thing I find hilarious is I've already gotten more solid gameplay out of Skyrim than I have with many recent full market releases.  The damned mage questline is bigger and better than everything Rage, and this is like 1% of the game's total content.  Needless to say, she's gonna be a timesink.


----------



## beanlord56 (Nov 12, 2011)

You people don't realize how lucky you are to have Skyrim already.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 12, 2011)

Current Play Time: 40:01:01

Level: 30

Main Quests Completed: 4 (lol?)

Miscellaneous Quests Completed: 52

Guild Quests Completed (I won't name them): 5

Locations Discovered: 135

D_ _ _ _ _ _ Defeated: 7

Barely even touched it! can't wait to see what lies ahead. My eyes are ridiculously bloodshot at the moment *sigh*. And so it begins. . . .

The dungeons and forts are surprisingly addictive and, visually, stunning. I hardly touched them in Oblivion -- the most boring places I've ever encountered in a game, except when you're fulfilling the Dark Brotherhood's sadistic requests -- but in Skyrim, I have to clear 'em all, I just have to! It'd be utterly maddening if it weren't so fun.

If they do another Fallout with this amount of love I'll sweat a lung, and if they return to Morrowind or give us a glimpse of Summerset Isle in the following ES on the next gen of consoles, I'll actually put myself in a temporary coma, or ask loved ones to repeatedly punch me in the face 'til it's out.

My ultimate fantasy is for them to have another pop at a game set in Tamriel, though. That would look _amazing_ with the current engine. One can dream.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 13, 2011)

Been playing Skyrim for about 30 hours. Much better than oblivion. The world actually feels somewhat inhabited, and many locations feel quite distinct from one another. And I really like the Favorite system. It makes cycling through spells much easier.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Nov 13, 2011)

Minecraft  On reflection, I ought to have saved my money and waited for Skyrim to come out, but eh, Minecraft is fun anywho.


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 13, 2011)

The Chaos Engine, on a genuine Amiga 500.
My only irl friend and I drink pop and eat curry one a month, and save the world from  mutant pixels.
Kick ass!


----------



## Jon M (Nov 18, 2011)

Knocked back a few drinks with someone and ended up half a world away in a different city. And holy hell, what a beautiful city it is (Markarth).


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 18, 2011)

ARRGH. Bought Skyrim (I loved Morrowind and liked Oblivion as much as anyone could) but the writing is so small on my crappy on TV, that it looks like this gaming experience is going to require another investment. Like a 42' investment.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 18, 2011)

The Thieves Guild quest line was a huge let-down -- nowhere near as exciting as in Oblivion; the misc objectives are all basically "Go to blank and get my blank", which got boring pretty quickly; the villages and cities are all beautiful but lack that charm (excluding Solitude), I think. In TESIV, I couldn't wait to get back to The Imperial City after a charisma-draining mission in a cave, and I think the lack of a hub-world kinda hurts Skyrim. 

There have been some really creative side quests, but nothing quite as mad as going inside a painting or saving someone from their dreams. That's not my final verdict at all because I haven't even joined the other guilds and factions, but from my 90 hours playing, that's where I'm at. I think it's The Thieves Guild's fault.

 The main storyline which I've just finished was fantastic though, and well worth the wait. The soundtrack is _still_ nothing special, which hurts the most.

Anyway, on my next playthrough I'm going to join The Dark Brotherhood and the universities -- I have a feeling that's where I'll truly fall in love with Skyrim, which has been difficult to appreciate thus far. Ooo, controversial.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's an even split between Saints Row 3 and Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory (yep, THAT one).


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm still playing Angry Birds...  What's wrong with me.  Ha ha


----------



## Jon M (Nov 18, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> ARRGH. Bought Skyrim (I loved Morrowind and liked Oblivion as much as anyone could) but the writing is so small on my crappy on TV, that it looks like this gaming experience is going to require another investment. Like a 42' investment.


I'm having to deal with this too. My TV is from the stoneage. Part of the game is actually clipped on both sides because it's fullscreen, and if I set it to wide the type is even smaller.


----------



## Winston (Nov 19, 2011)

MaggieMoo said:


> I'm still playing Angry Birds...  What's wrong with me.  Ha ha



Nothing.  Sometimes the sane person is the one sitting alone, in a corner, by herself.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 19, 2011)

Winston said:


> Nothing.  Sometimes the sane person is the one sitting alone, in a corner, by herself.



Sane ha...  Sure I'll believe anything.  Ha ha.

Thanks.


----------



## MadBen (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently doing some *Skyrim*ming  Sorry, just had to use that as a pun at least once 

Anyway, Angry Birds is also one of my favs now that I got a Motorola Xoom tablet ^^


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 20, 2011)

MadBen said:


> ...Anyway, Angry Birds is also one of my favs now that I got a Motorola Xoom tablet ^^



Yay, another Angry Birds nutter like me.  Ha ha


----------



## John Brightman (Nov 21, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim. That game is huge and quite beautiful.


----------



## BabaYaga (Nov 23, 2011)

johnMG said:


> I'm having to deal with this too. My TV is from the stoneage. Part of the game is actually clipped on both sides because it's fullscreen, and if I set it to wide the type is even smaller.



I know! Argh. Any, I spoke to my other half and we have both been pulling extra freelance work (goodbye Nano word count) to put cash towards our 'awesome new TV' fund. We are now about 6 days away.  

Hopefully when next I post, I will be full of trophies, pelts and magical items instead of TV-envy.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Nov 24, 2011)

I am playing Batman: Arkham Asylum (patiently awaiting Arkham City).


----------



## caelum (Nov 24, 2011)

For all you Skyrimmers who ran around Oblivion, you might get a kick out of this.  A little machinima for ya.

[video=youtube;2fxVeAVl2I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fxVeAVl2I8[/video]


----------



## valondon (Nov 24, 2011)

LOTRO - Level 75 Hunter and Burglar

Star Wars the Old Republic Beta =D

Halo CE Anniversary

Modern Warfare 3

Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Revekka (Dec 3, 2011)

Battlefield 3 multiplayer.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Dec 3, 2011)

For all you who grew up in the '80's, there is a good game out and its name is Voltron: Defender of the Universe. It is based off of the Lion Voltron, the best one, it you as me or anyone who watched the series. And the Voltron tv series is on Netflix.


----------



## moderan (Dec 3, 2011)

I resurrected my old Win98 desktop and played Carmageddon:Carpocalypse. Classic!


----------



## themooresho (Dec 5, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.  Fantastic series!


----------



## DanielR1994 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just beat Kingdom Hearts Re:coded and I am currently finishing Final Fantasy XIII because the demo for XIII-2 comes out tomorrow.  I also got Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi and beat it


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Jan 10, 2012)

I have finished Batman Arkam City, but am going over it agan to get near 100% if possibile.


----------



## BabaYaga (Jan 11, 2012)

We finally got a new box! 40" HD screen- Now I can actually read the titles in Skyrim. I just wanted to say that it's been great getting to know you all etc, but I think much of my free time from now on will be spent clearing bandit hideouts, learning new spells and massaging the blood back into my atrophying legs. 

Have Arkham City lined up for afterwards... Woot!


----------



## Jeko (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm currently enjoying Dark Souls. That's right - I'm enjoying it, despite it being harder than Piers Morgans' face. I just killed the Taurus Demon by smashing my morning star it its face. Epic Win!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 14, 2014)

Just finished playing through *Valiant Hearts* -- a simple puzzle game with a touching WW1 story, and a stunning art style. There are collectibles in each level of every chapter, which have contextual information about the war attached to them. On one of these, I learned that when chlorine gas was first used, one of the only ways to reduce the damage to your lungs was to hold a urine-soaked rag to your face. The ammonia breaks the chlorine down into less dangerous chemicals.

There are some brilliant sections that are choreographed to famous classical works, like Hungarian Dance no. 5 by Brahms, and Night on Bald Mountain. 

 [video=youtube;MP8q5F6dFqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP8q5F6dFqQ[/video]

I'm currently playing through *The Swapper* on PS4. You play an astronaut who crashes on planet, and discovers a facility where they were assessing a certain type of ore, which appears to hold some form of collective consciousness (very *2001*). I've yet to uncover the reasons for the death/abandonment of the facility by many of the scientists, but the pacing of it is just about perfect. I'm in love so far.

The main gameplay mechanic is the use of a device which can create a limited number of copies of yourself, which you use to solve puzzles of varying, mind-bending complexity. LOVING IT -- moody atmosphere, and plenty of drip-fed back story to sink into. The art style here is also quite innovative (kinda pop-up book), and the sound design excellent. Voice acting is of equal quality, also.

Yeah, I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

THREAD RESURRECTION! Good work, Bruno 

I'm currently playing an obscene amount of Battlefield 4. I usually only play narrative games with stories and the like, but a buddy of mine recently got me back into Battlefield 3, and, being the kid who wants the new and exciting, I upgraded to 4. He and I play nightly over the web and it's been a ton-a-fun. I'm planning on spending a lot of my post-surgery hours playing this game until my eyes begin to bleed while repeatedly watching the Expendables films.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 14, 2014)

The sound design in the Battlefield series is incredible. I remember when I first fired an assault rifle in BF3, and nearly shit myself. It had the most realistic weapon feeling in any game yet. The SOUND. Man...

Other than that, they're average, but superior to the later COD games. The original Modern Warfare is king for me, though.

EDIT: Still playing Trials Fusion daily, of course. According to the PS4 version's leaderboards, I'm 477th in the world out of 420,000. Not as high as my Guitar Hero 3 or Super Meat Boy ranks, but not awful!


----------



## Bishop (Aug 14, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> The sound design in the Battlefield series is incredible. I remember when I first fired an assault rifle in BF3, and nearly shit myself. It had the most realistic weapon feeling in any game yet. The SOUND. Man...
> 
> Other than that, they're average, but superior to the later COD games. The original Modern Warfare is king for me, though.



Modern Warfare (the first of the set) was by far, one of the greatest games of this generation. I do prefer Battlefield as a series, in part because I've played it literally since BF1942, but the campaign in CoD4:MW was game-changing. They tried to replicate its impact of the 'crawling toward death' level in other games, but the shock value was never quite as strong as when you realized that there was no way to stop your protagonist from dying. Was awesome, and a nice little statement on war.

That being said, I have a 7.1 surround sound system with a 300watt receiver hooked into my computer. The sounds of Battlefield 4 are in glorious HD brilliance and emanate from all around me. The other day, a heat seeking rocket went from my rear speakers, flew over my character's head, pushing it to the front speakers, then it found its target and swirled back around to the other side of the rear speakers and I got chills from how real it sounded. I honestly think it could have fooled my brain into thinking it was real had my eyes been closed. And you know... had I not been chugging a mountain dew. It was, and continues to be, so awesome for the ears.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 14, 2014)

I just bought *Another World*, the classic Amiga game, on PS4. It has updated visuals, but remains faithful in every way.

I never played it when it came out in 1991 -- I wasn't born -- but I'm glad I have the opportunity now! I've heard it's like the original *Prince of Persia*,which I have played, so it shouldn't be too difficult. (I have heard some of the puzzles are seriously hard, but meh.)

I bought *LEGO Marvel Super Heroes* this morning, also. Great fun.


----------

